# Trails im Murgtal?



## dave (11. November 2005)

Sagt mal, was gibt's denn so im Murgtal?  
Ich hatte mir gedacht morgen mal dort hinzufahren und mal auf Entdeckungs-Tour zu gehen. Vom Buscame Mucho und Forbacher 8 habe ich bereits gelesen. Könnt Ihr mir noch ein paar Infos zu denen und anderen Trails geben?

Dachte ja eigentlich heute abend im Criti noch Mitstreiter und Vorschläge einsammeln zu können, aber nachdem Froschel schon abgeblasen hat ...

Sind morgen denn vielleicht noch ein paar andere Trail-Süchtige im Murgtal unterwegs?


----------



## Waldgeist (11. November 2005)

hier ? Langenbrand Bike-Schaukel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (11. November 2005)

ich kann dir alle Trails die meine Suche der letzten Jahre so ergeben haben mal auf der Wanderkarte zeigen.... An deiner Stelle würde ich morgen mal den Westweg vom Hohlohturm nach Forbach fahren und auf der anderen Talseite den Westweg von der Badener Höhe runter. Die Kombination dser beiden Trails ist die Forbacher 8.
Wenn ich dazukomme beschreibe ich es dir heute Abend noch.

Gruß Frank


----------



## dave (11. November 2005)

dank euch!   

@fez:
kann ich dich heute abend einfach anrufen? ich hab' auch 'ne wanderkarte. dann sparst du die zeit für die beschreibung.


----------



## dave (11. November 2005)

ich hab' mir das auf der karte angeschaut und versteh' auch endlich woher der name kommt. *forbacher 8* ist wirklich passend! 

so, das mit dem telefonieren hat zwar noch nicht geklappt. aber ich kann ja schon mal meine fragen loswerden. 

wie fahrt ihr denn zum turm hoch? für den westweg (E1?) würde es wohl reichen bis zum hohen draberg zu kurbeln, nicht wahr?
die abfahrt bei den latschigfelsen sieht interessant aus! da gibt es noch einen parallelen pfad , näher zur latschighütte. welchen würdest du denn empfehlen?

lohnt sich eine schleife über den eckkopf? da gibt's auch noch mal zwei trails ....

wieviel zeit sollte ich denn dafür einplanen? schade, dass es dir daran mangelt. oder gehste wieder paddeln?! das ist doch die schlechtwetteralternative! solange es gut ist, musste mit uns biken! 

sieht auf der karte übrigens schon sehr nett aus! will sich wirklich keiner anschließen?


----------



## dave (12. November 2005)

soderle, ich bin zumindest sowohl teilweise nach der von waldgeist verlinkten tour gefahren, wie auch nach fez' beschreibung.
forbacher 8 + bescame mucho, das macht zusammen 32 km und ca. 1.350 hm.

am besten hat mir eigentlich der E1 vom seekopf bis zum herrenwiesersee gefallen. von oben gibt es noch einen weiteren pfad, welcher sich dann in drei wege aufteilt. womöglich haben dir ja den gleichen charakter! müsste man mal ausprobieren ...

@fez:
ich bin über den kauersbachberg zur latschighütte, weil du hier keine höhe verlierst und dann auch zwischen latschigfelsen und hohem draberg einsteigen kannst.
die kompass-karte finde ich übrigens voll i. o.! die topo wird zwar nicht so schön hervorgehoben wie bei deinem kartenmaterial, doch bei dem masstab von 1:30.000 und der roten färbung sieht man dafür mit einem blick direkt wo die trails langlaufen - auch wenn's schon ein wenig dämmrig wird. 

BM2 war vom forstweg aus schon zu erahnen. aber muss schon wissen, dass da ein weg langführt, um ihn zu bemerken. da gibt't tatsächlich zwei interessante passagen! also, bei der ersten engstelle kann man ja theoretisch 'einfach' über den stein rüberrollen. hat aber irgendwie nicht klappen wollen. rechts herum ginge es vielleicht auch noch, aber das ist schon eine ganz schöne hüpferei. 
die zweite stelle ist die wo man ganz links fahren muss, nicht war? hattet ihr die geklärt? ich bin bei einem versuch beinahe zur falschen seite gekippt und hab's dann doch lieber gelassen. ist vielleicht doch besser, wenn jemand dabei ist.
die kleine rampe auf froschels foto-felsen habt ihr übrigens sehr schön unauffällig drangebaut. könnte man vielleicht sogar als kicker benutzen. hmm ... weiß allerdings nicht mehr, wie der ausslauf aussah. nmächstes mal ...

hier noch ein foto vom pavillon bei den latschigfelsen. nur 10 sek zum hochlaufen, aufs rad schwingen und runterollen sind übrigens doch ein wenig knapp gewesen!


----------

